# Roadbikereview March 2 Ride Report.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Well that went well. Huge turnout with lots of smiles and miles.

Unofficial count is right under 60 people. Folks traveled from all over.
- Bob came in from Tracy
- Steve Cooper and Karen from Santa Cruz
- East Bay crew rode in across Dumbarton
-Thien's crew rode in from Cupertino, Karl from Saratoga, etc.

The crew stuck together through the rolling hills and twisty turns of Woodside. On Canada, the lead group poured it on and a breakaway of 8 riders developed. A little break and they turned back around Canada to pick up the rest of the crew.

The only casualty we know of is Jack fell on his hip when he fell on his hip when a kid swerved across the lane on Canada. Both riders will be ok. Give us an update Jack... on the Calfee!

Thank you for coming out waiting, hammering, cruising and enjoying the day with us. It was a mixed group but we all had fun today.

fc

Photos:
most of the crew:


New TDF entry:


The ride!!








Ken Conely the photographer

Spencer

Derek


Junior


Thien






Karl Etzel on the right


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The lead group. Mike and Karl led the charge up Canada road. It felt like the Spectrum ride only faster .

Karl went for the the finish line and Mike and Raymond hunted him down. Awesome!

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281394344794930"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R8swBNkPGzI/AAAAAAAAHuc/uztvQl7EZ60/s800/IMG_3632.jpg" /></a>

The chasers roll in. Rafael on the right
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281450179369794"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swEdkPG0I/AAAAAAAAHuo/67fEdxsRy6A/s800/IMG_3633.jpg" /></a>

Auggie, Raymond and Emmanuel
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281506013944658"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R8swHtkPG1I/AAAAAAAAHuw/AAn_0TlfmFw/s800/IMG_3634.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281621978061682"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swOdkPG3I/AAAAAAAAHvA/hU-zXgYmSIg/s800/IMG_3636.jpg" /></a>

The ride back home
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281673517669250"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swRdkPG4I/AAAAAAAAHvI/Z--0f3UYDuk/s800/IMG_3637.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281712172374930"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R8swTtkPG5I/AAAAAAAAHvQ/pkae79-AD_o/s800/IMG_3638.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281742237146018"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swVdkPG6I/AAAAAAAAHvY/QuFyij0h_yE/s800/IMG_3639.jpg" /></a>

Karen Cooper was first to the car!
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281793776753586"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swYdkPG7I/AAAAAAAAHvg/ujxhtTN7iJg/s800/IMG_3640.jpg" /></a>

Eddy brought swag
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173281965575445474"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swidkPG-I/AAAAAAAAHv4/vsr3YzSswR0/s800/IMG_3643.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173282017115053042"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R8swldkPG_I/AAAAAAAAHwA/gj9TcpwzPTc/s800/IMG_3644.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173282081539562498"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R8swpNkPHAI/AAAAAAAAHwI/5Yin2aUtdpM/s800/IMG_3645.jpg" /></a>

The crew got hammered! And they still had to ride to Cupertino.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5173282141669104658"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R8swstkPHBI/AAAAAAAAHwU/q6L0p0pE0L4/s800/IMG_3647.jpg" /></a>

You can view all the photos here.
https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/312008RoadbikereviewRide


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome ride, report, and pics, francois! Err, thanks for that great pic of me, too. 

I'm rocking the floursack dishtowel look, yeah!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Karen and Eddy, about to attack









Francois realizes, like a Mullet, the party IS in the back









I should have been looking where I was going









Swerved in front of the pack and took out a skater









"Hold your line moreon!"









What's he pointing at?









Girls go crazy for a sharp dressed man









"I'll knock him down, you run him over..."









3, 2, 1, giggle...









"When is he gonna stop bothering from us?"









We're rollin' four abreast, NorCal style...









Strong like bull! 









Francois arrives to moderate the out of control photographer









Happy, happy, joy, joy!









Photo finish for the speck of gravel sprint!









Why the long face?









That's better


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Sweeeet photos, coop! Love the play-by-play and color commentary, too!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

eddy said:


> Sweeeet photos, coop! Love the play-by-play and color commentary, too!


19 viewing the thread and no comments except from me?! Come on, people! Step up!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Basically,

All of us east coasters are pissed that you all had so much fun and we couldn't play too.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

bigrider said:


> Basically,
> 
> All of us east coasters are pissed that you all had so much fun and we couldn't play too.


It was awesome. Absolutely gorgeous day. Perfect riding weather, beautiful skies, green trees and hills, definitely a lot less wind than yesterday. And my longest ride of the year. Yes!


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome ride guys... here are my stats for the ride:

Total Miles: *57.9* (starting from Fair Oaks and Tasman in Sunnyvale)
Total Ride Time: *3:38'16*
Average Speed: *15.91 mph*
Max Speed: *34 mph*
Elevation Gain: *2,437 feet*
Average HR: *158 bpm*
Max HR: *187 bpm*


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It took me a little longer to ride to the start than I thought it would, and by the time I got there, you had all left.  I didn't have the route with me, but did my best to guess what I thought it was.

I did manage to log 65 miles looking for you all, to no avail, so I guess not all was lost.


----------



## badassmini (Nov 29, 2005)

*That was a fun ride*

First time riding with the RBR group. If you have another one of these rides, I'm in.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> It took me a little longer to ride to the start than I thought it would, and by the time I got there, you had all left.  I didn't have the route with me, but did my best to guess what I thought it was.
> 
> I did manage to log 65 miles looking for you all, to no avail, so I guess not all was lost.


Mark59 missed the start too. Darn headwind. I can't believe you guys didn't catch us at Arastadero. I was sweeping there for a while.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

badassmini said:


> First time riding with the RBR group. If you have another one of these rides, I'm in.


It's really the first group ride we've done in a few years.

We'll make it a monthly gig.

fc


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank God, all is right with the world, eddy's armwarmers don't match.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

had a total blast. 

totally coming again.... only if eddy brings more animal crackers though. clutch. i'll bring... oreos?


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Thank God, all is right with the world, eddy's armwarmers don't match.


Heh heh, you know it. We missed you, Snappy! You totally could have hung with us off the back. It was a very easy pace. 
I'm SOOOOOOO glad Karen was there! Or I totally would have turned around at Alpine.

I don't have the full stats because I forgot to start my computer until we were 2 or 3 miles out, but:

Mileage: 25.63 miles (according to Karen's computer)
Average: 12.4 mph
Max Speed: 57.2 mph (yeah, baby! JK, my computer is very sensitive to interference.)
Ride time: 2:10:00ish

EDIT: LOL, that should read 2 hours 10 minutes -ish!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

.
Lurker out of the closet! 

Welcome to posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

francois said:


> The only casualty we know of is Jack fell on his hip when he fell on his hip when a kid swerved across the lane on Canada. Both riders will be ok. Give us an update Jack... on the Calfee!
> 
> fc


Bike is fine Francis. Thank you for askin'  Just a slight wobble on the front wheel.

I was trading pull with Spock when that boy decided to make a left turn in front of me when he got in trouble going uphill. I was able to stop my bike as soon as my front tire made contact with his bike but he took out my front wheel I wasn't able to do a quick trackstand to unclip. Landed on my right tush and man, that hurts. :mad2: 

Good day for a ride and nobody got seriously hurt.

-j

PS
thanks for the goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

francois said:


> #1 Rule: You have to smile. We're just riding bikes and it's nice out there.


All the photos prove it.    :thumbsup:


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

eddy said:


> 19 viewing the thread and no comments except from me?! Come on, people! Step up!



I'm totally jealous - I'm in Colorado where a cold front has dumped about 12" in the mountains. Crazy thing is it was 72 on Saturday! 

Anyways, it looks like you guys had a great time. Maybe I'll get to be part of one of the rides someday... 

BTW - great pix!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

here's the big group shot. It was so big we needed three photos


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Man, that roadbikereview kit sure makes you look euro-pro.

fc


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

francois said:


> You can view all the photos here.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/...bikereviewRide


Picture 14 is me on the left.

That was a lot of fun.

Gary (Gee3??? From Gellert Park), PM me so we can try to set up some rides.

It was very good meeting everyone today. Unfortunately, I was expected somewhere and we had to leave as soon as we were done with the ride so please forgive me if we didn't say 'goodbye' to everyone.

I'm too tired to hook up the Garmin right now (it's in the car) so I'll have to post the stats tomorrow but, according to my odometer, we (my buddy and I) rode just a hair under 34 miles. On our way back we missed the turn at Junipero Serra and rode up Alpine Road for about two miles or so before figuring out that we were in the wrong place. Backtracked to Junipero Serra and made our way back to the Veteran's Hospital parking lot.

See you folks on the next ride.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, thanks a lot!
By Kings maze and Canada Rd. forth and back it got to be real fun.
Attaching OLH in the end helped, too (he says sheepishly).
Computer reports 64.38 miles trip in 3:58:59, with 16.16 m/h average and 35.63 max speed. 

And it was totally great meeting all of you! Thanks!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> It's really the first group ride we've done in a few years.
> 
> We'll make it a monthly gig.
> 
> fc


Awesome day! Weather was great. Riding was great. Meeting a lot of people was even better, though I didn't get to meet everyone... So definitely we gotta do this monthly! :thumbsup: 

Thanks everyone for coming out and riding with us!


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm glad I made the trek out there from Tracy. That pace out to 92 was painful, but it was an enjoyable pain! We definitely have to make this a regular thing.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Fun ride!*

It was really nice meeting everyone. Due to time constraints I had to turn back at Canada. Just as well, Francis really put the hurt on me when he hit the gas in the maze. You can take the boy out of the spectrum but you cant take the spectrum out of the boy...

-G


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Awsome ride, and great group! After dropping a chain, trying to catch the breakaway on Canada was worthless, but it was fun trying.

Thanks for the socks francois, and for the animal crackers Eddy! They were much needed for the last 8 miles back. Ended with about 53 miles from Mt. View (via Chain Reaction).

-Rafael (mtbr jersey)


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Sweet looking ride guys and gals. That's awesome. I'm bummed I couldn't join, but will make the next one. Good thing all was well on the ride. Sweet pics Coop. What'd you do, just ride in front back and forth and point the cam out the rear? The shots look great.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goloso said:


> It was really nice meeting everyone. Due to time constraints I had to turn back at Canada. Just as well, Francis really put the hurt on me when he hit the gas in the maze. You can take the boy out of the spectrum but you cant take the spectrum out of the boy...
> 
> -G


Haa. You missed the party at Canada. We witnessed cruzer2424's headwind crushing power. And Karl Etzel put his SRM crank and carbon wheels to full gas.

Grrrah, I saw your dropped chain at the start of Canada and said. 'Man, that's bad mountain bike karma.' Worst possible time! You must have been chasing hard. Were you working solo?

Funny thing is I thought Canada would be the most boring part of the ride. It turned out the be the best. Good suggestion Thien!

On the way back, the group broke into two again. Thien pulled me back to the first group with his monster legs and 18-wheeler draft. I mock attacked the first group and all hell broke lose. Cooper surged ahead with his camera still clicking. Even MikeG went on the break with Cruzer. Nice.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rensho said:


> Sweet looking ride guys and gals. That's awesome. I'm bummed I couldn't join, but will make the next one. Good thing all was well on the ride. Sweet pics Coop. What'd you do, just ride in front back and forth and point the cam out the rear? The shots look great.


Yeah... what was more important again?  Wine tasting or brie tasting or sumptin?

Cooper has a new ass cam installed. Both cheeks.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

One suggestion/request.

I saw/heard about 4 instances of biker road rage in Woodside from our group. Car doesn't give you enough room or honks... expletives fly and the bird comes out.

- Let's try to eliminate/minimize any altercations with the motorists/residents. Any expletives, hand gestures that come from us will harm us. It will harm all cyclists and roadbikereview. Let's holster the finger.

Woodside residents are a little jumpy because they have been abused by the Spectrum and Valley rides for years. Let's not add to that.

fc


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

You may have gotten some animal crackers, stickers and socks but you fast guys missed out on the girl scout cookies at the VA parking lot at the end!! Sometimes bringing up the rear has its perks! haha!

So what happened to the "leisure" and "short" part of this ride? My odometer showed about 48 miles and others had 50-52 miles depending if they got lost or not! Next time we'll start at the VA hospital instead of Chain Reaction. I guess taking off about 2 1/2 months and tag teaming with the wife to take care of the newborn didn't help much with the stamina either. 

But at least I was able to get back on the bike and get some socks and some girl scout lemon cookies! (made with real girl scouts per Andy) For that I thank everyone!! If you guys make it a monthly thing I'll be glad to keep anyone else company in the rear for a while! 

Gary


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> So what happened to the "leisure" and "short" part of this ride?
> 
> Gary


I agree. Francis, perhaps next time split the group up into the every-rider-for-themselves A group and a social no drop B group? Karl and I pulled up Alpine at what I thought was a pretty mellow pace (the only pace I can climb) and when I looked back at the top there were about 15 people left.

As someone who gets spit out the back of the Spectrum every week, I know getting dropped is no fun but neither is rolling along with your heart rate under 120. Perhaps an option can be found that pleases everyone?


-G


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Awesome Ride!

I was totally blown away by the massive turnout! As I discussed with one of my buddies, I think there were several factors that played into this ride having such a strong showing (...free RoadBikeReview socks to early-birds, good weather after a period of so-so to terrible weather, the Tour of California energy...but most of all the chance to ride with people we know via the forums, in a relaxed, social atmosphere.) I personally counted 52, but I think the actual number was higher, as we apparently picked up a couple of stragglers on the way.

So, like I said, the weather was perfect, the people were friendly, and the ride was just the right length (if you started at the PA VA, that is.) Now, the pace on the other hand....

Fortunately, I volunteered to ride sweep, which was actually just a cover to allow me to try and conserve energy...this ride was by far, the longest ride I've been on in quite a while...my legs still hurt!

Thien...who's idea was it to start in Cupertino...?? No way I'm making that mistake again.

Francis...thanks for the best damn girl scout cookies, evar!

It was good to see/meet:

-goloso (been too long man)
-eddy (when's the next SD gathering?)
-Thinkcooper (you are pretty much the same in person as in the forums(not that I'm surprised by that!)
-Mrs. Thinkcooper (good to meet you)
-grraah
-PaleAleYum (talkin' about beers while riding makes me thirsty)
-Mrs. Bustamove (I mean...Amy)
-Ken C
-gary
-gary
-craig
-hubert
-andy
-and everyone else who I met but forgot to ask your name or username!


I took a few pictures of the ride:

Grrahh and MikeG at the first re-group spot.









????? and Thien 









Derek taking my photo (where's my photo?)


















goloso and RBR writer Karl Etzel


















Coop says, "cycling is so easy, I can do it with my eyes closed...."


















Mrs. Thinkcooper and eddy









Horses, cars, and bikes can exist in peace:









eddy shows us her A.I. style









Nice Lemond!









Auggie in blue and Jerry









Schlosser and Thien havin' a good time!









Thien with Crystal Springs in the background:










Emmanuel and bustamove


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

This posts gives us something to shoot for in the DFW Train Ride - Part 2 this spring. Excellent posts everyone. I'm jealous. The Phillipe kit looks awesome.


----------



## TiAx-Merckx (Oct 27, 2006)

The ride was great! Thanks!

Nice meeting: CrankyMonkey, John, Francios.

Our start from Newark netted a 62 mile ride.

Bob


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Making this a once a month ride would be awesome. Maybe next time we could do a BBQ at the finish... I was freaking starving. I think the ride home was the toughest part even though it was technically downhill.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

looks like you guys had a fun time.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, Gregg, you got a picture of the back of my head there in the fourth pic.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Gee3 said:


> You may have gotten some animal crackers, stickers and socks but you fast guys missed out on the girl scout cookies at the VA parking lot at the end!! Sometimes bringing up the rear has its perks! haha!
> 
> So what happened to the "leisure" and "short" part of this ride? My odometer showed about 48 miles and others had 50-52 miles depending if they got lost or not!


Hey, I didn't get any stickers! Where were the stickers?  

The "leisure" and "short" parts of the ride were at the party in the back with Karen and Eddy. We were cruising, man. :thumbsup: 

It helped that I know the area fairly well (having ridden there back in my fast days) so I knew my shortcut options in advance for 18, 25, and 35 mile rides. Karen and I turned around just before Edgewood & Canada to make it a 25 miler. 

Cooper was sweeping with us, and then put the hammer down to catch you guys. He was concerned that we would be waiting in the parking lot for a long time. I told him not to worry! We got back to the VA about 5 minutes before Francois and gang zoomed in. Just in time to catch me breaking out the animal crackers.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Making this a once a month ride would be awesome. Maybe next time we could do a BBQ at the finish... I was freaking starving. I think the ride home was the toughest part even though it was technically downhill.


Did you guys make it to In-N-Out afterwards? I remembered after you left that there is one at Rengstorff and Charleston by the Krispy Kreme.

I was starving, too! I went straight home and ate a pound of pasta. Seriously.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Very coolness.

Thanks, Gregg, for finally throwing in some screen names.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Very coolness.
> 
> Thanks, Gregg, for finally throwing in some screen names.





gregg said:


>


I'm on the right doing that funny thing with my hand. I'm not marked in gregg's pic. I talked to him for a bit, but I think I introduced myself as Mike rather than Cruzer2424... heh.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I'm on the right doing that funny thing with my hand.




Now how many times have you had to say that?  


Looks like fun all. I can't wait for Coop's ride!




joe


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Squidward said:


> Hey, Gregg, you got a picture of the back of my head there in the fourth pic.


Ah...good to almost meet ya'....I thought you were just bein' camera shy!

-g


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I'm on the right doing that funny thing with my hand. I'm not marked in gregg's pic. I talked to him for a bit, but I think I introduced myself as Mike rather than Cruzer2424... heh.


Ahh...so YOU'RE Cruzer2424! It was good to chat with ya'. CA is better than PA (the state, not the city of Palo Alto), yes? At least the weather is better...

It's almost like we all need name tags with our RBR usernames on them, or something!

We do that at Sea Otter for our booth volunteers.

-g


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Camera shy? Moi? I'm usually behind the camera but I decided not to lug a DSLR with me on this ride and my wife's PHD camera ("Press Here, Dummy!") was not to be found when I left the house.

Here's an idea for the next ride: name tags. Just one of those simple, "Hello, I'm..." tags that you fill in with your name. Then everyone gets one, writes their first name then their screen name on it and sticks it on their jersey so that we all can look like nerds as a group! Yeah!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Squidward said:


> Here's an idea for the next ride: name tags. Just one of those simple, "Hello, I'm..." tags that you fill in with your name. Then everyone gets one, writes their first name then their screen name on it and sticks it on their jersey so that we all can look like nerds as a group! Yeah!


My college cycling club did this during the once a year social ride. Name tags seemed to work better on the butt... or the small of your back... you know, since that's what people are looking at when you're riding.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

From our East Bay friends:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=14260

fc


----------

